
Show HN: G.A. Joe – Get More Out of Google Analytics - rishness
https://gajoe.co
======
canadianwriter
There seem to be a huge number of these "take Google Analytics and make it
more digestible" companies coming out of the woodwork these days.

The model only really makes sense if Google a) never gets better at UX and B)
doesn't disallow this kind of usage.

